# Is it OK to grind plastic mesh netwrap?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a question from Ask the Agronomist from Farm Journal,

http://www.agweb.com/blog/ask_an_agronomist/is_it_ok_to_spread_ground-up_mesh_on_pastures/

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Vol, Can't believe anyone would feed that kind of garbage to cattle on purpose.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kyfred said:


> Thanks Vol, Can't believe anyone would feed that kind of garbage to cattle on purpose.


Yeah, I hear you kyfred......thats the kind of crap that the humane society activist get ahold of and then throw it down on the entire Ag industry.....really gives us a black eye, but there are plenty of lazy tails out there that don't care about anything but themselves.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I had heard of that but couldn't believe it was very prevalent. Cutting off the twine/wrap is my least favorite part of feeding after freezing rain or snow. And by the way you know that cheep biodegradable twine that is suppose to dissolve after two years... I am calling BS I even have some half buried that hasn't yet. Dad taught me to always cut it off so they wouldn't eat it or get it wrapped around them. I still find some half buried in the "feed lot" even when i try to be careful to remove it all/// And these dumbazzes are doing it on purpose. If you use common sense running plastic through any living animal's digestive system can do no good thank you Vol for the info
Martin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

kyfred said:


> Thanks Vol, Can't believe anyone would feed that kind of garbage to cattle on purpose.


Oh I can, haven't been doing this as long as some on this forum, but once we got out of the dairy business the majority of our hay was sold and in those 23 years I've seen all kinds of dumb *ass attacks.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Most of it ends up around the knives or blades in those extra large tub grinders, I see several large and some small outfits that leave the twine/net wrap on the bale? Looks to me it is a toss up take off now or cut out plastic down in the tub later ? I would prefer to take it off before. easier on equipment too. it eats bearings if not cleaned. They always have huge piles of twine to the side. I dont think the feedyards have much problem that I ever knew about, We do most of the hay work for some big yards.I know what isolated cases when they did have some blockage problems, but death loss is slight . Not saying death cant happen .I can understand the grinders at times , some of them will grind up to 15 + 53' semi live bottoms a day thats alot of grinding. Look at the cattle who eat trash from areas where the population is greater ? More people more trash . I guess I dont see any big issue ? We spread 10 to 13 tons of manuare per acre on our circles and I dont ever see any plastic residue, seen the ground hay and it looked nice an green . It must not be a big issue with these outfits and they feed over a millon head a year, I know that they want and expect all feed an grains to be clean ,good color,always take protein etc samples. Hell look at what a goat will consume ? I think nature has made most animals pretty tough.How bout hardware disease ? rummint magnets ? Wow this opens a another can of worms ! God bless farmers an ranchers who feed so many !


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone recycled net wrap? I had an idea the other day to have a bin for my customers to recycle there net wrap or plastic twine. I figure they could bring it back when they come get more hay. I feel its such a waste to throw it in the dump.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

jdhayboy said:


> Anyone recycled net wrap? I had an idea the other day to have a bin for my customers to recycle there net wrap or plastic twine. I figure they could bring it back when they come get more hay. I feel its such a waste to throw it in the dump.


Heck of a idea jd. Sounds good to me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

jdhayboy said:


> Anyone recycled net wrap? I had an idea the other day to have a bin for my customers to recycle there net wrap or plastic twine. I figure they could bring it back when they come get more hay. I feel its such a waste to throw it in the dump.


Tourist attraction? 
World's Largest Ball of Twine


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A couple of years ago I read an article about a lady who began a plastic twine recycling type venture.
She has containers where people dropped off their twine. She did not pay anything and was paid very little for th plastic.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

cwright said:


> Tourist attraction?
> World's Largest Ball of Twine


How many bales could you wrap up with that ball??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> A couple of years ago I read an article about a lady who began a plastic twine recycling type venture.
> She has containers where people dropped off their twine. She did not pay anything and was paid very little for th plastic.


I read that also.I think it was in "Farm Show"


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be doing it for the money. I just think it would be good number one, to not be so wasteful and number two it looks good to the customers. Gotta start recycling somewhere. Mind aswell start with the wrap.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My 15yo son ask the other day about recycling the plastic twine. He also thought it was wasteful to just throw it in the landfill.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorta related.

I never did want my animals to have to eat the wrappers on my rolls, being twine or NW. I used to feed 5x6's but today the roll of choice for me is 4x6 and is net wrapped, beins I have retired and down sized my operation. I built a cover over my hay ring that is about 6 1/2 ft off the ground and put a steel ring in the top of the cover. Purpose of the cover is to reduce the weather impact on my bale since I don't have that many head to feed and the bale may last a week. I have a piece of pipe about 10' long that I slip over my hay spike on my loader...my boom. I pick up the roll with the spike on the 3 pt and go to the feed lot.

The boom has a hook on it that I carefully slip under the ring and lift the whole thing up and set it out of the way. Go to the unload spot, dump the roll, turn around and take the boom and tump the bale over on the end. The NW is now totally exposed. Get out with my knife and cut the NW off and take it with me when I leave. Ease over to the ring on top of the hay ring and pick the whole thing up, and over to the bale and done deal. Takes all of about 5 minutes and I don't have to worry about any plastic in my cows or around the shafts of my mowers.

Works for me.

Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> My 15yo son ask the other day about recycling the plastic twine. He also thought it was wasteful to just throw it in the landfill.


Thought the same thing, found net wrap with the shrink wrap off our silage bales burns a long time in the outdoor boiler.


----------

